# Hair Conditioner?



## dosco (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm not sure what conditioner really is, other than it is not soap or shampoo.

Is there anyone on this board that makes their own hair conditioner? My daughters use *a lot* of the stuff and it might be interesting to DIY it.

If you do make it, could you share a recipe or point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance.

Regards-
Dave


----------



## FGOriold (Nov 7, 2014)

Start here:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=hair+conditioner


----------



## lsg (Nov 7, 2014)

I make my own shampoos and conditioners.  Conditioner is like a lotion for the hair.    I make a rinse-out conditioner.  If you can make lotion, you can make conditioner.   Swiftcratymonkey is a great place to start.  Here is a link to the first recipe that I made:

http://www.thesoapdish.com/hair-conditioner-formula.htm


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 7, 2014)

Yep, hair conditioner is basically a lotion just like you put on your skin. You might choose different ingredients for hair, but it would be easy to design a dual-purpose lotion that would work fine for both. 

"Conditioning emulsifier" (BTMS is a name brand example) is an oil-free conditioner that is a good choice for hair, so I usually use that rather than e-wax (polawax). Coconut oil is an inexpensive oil that is also especially good for hair. Here's a simple conditioner recipe that I've been playing around with for a year or two. It works well on my fine wavy hair.

Coconut oil 2%
Conditioning emulsifier 5%
Cetyl alcohol (thickener) 2.5%
Honeyquat (humectant) 3%
Essential oil blend 0.5%
Germall plus (preservative) 0.5%
Enough water (86.5%) to make the total percentages add up to 100%

Substitutes: Stearic acid could be subbed for the cetyl alcohol although it may change the texture a bit. Glycerin will work in place of the Honeyquat (or just eliminate the humectant if you want; it's not strictly needed). Any broad spectrum preservative will work in place of the Germall plus -- just use the alternate preservative at the rate recommended for it.

You'll find all kinds of additives that can be included. I just like to keep it simple.


----------



## shaan (Nov 8, 2014)

Is there any substitute for BTMS? I checked the INCI for BTMS on one site..i think it was lotion crafter- it was behentrimonium methosulphate, cetyl alcohol and butylene glycol.. i am not able to find BTMS anywhere.. but cetyl alcohol and butylene glycol are available.. so what should i do in order to make a conditioner?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 8, 2014)

If you cannot find a complete emulsifier system like BTMS or e-wax, then you will have to study the HLB method of concocting your own emulsifier system. I know of it, but haven't taken any time to actually dig into it or use it. Susan has written some articles about HLB -- see http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/


----------



## lsg (Nov 8, 2014)

Here is a list of complete emulsifiers from the Herbarie:

http://www.theherbarie.com/Emulsifiers-Complete-for-Creams-and-Lotions/

Do you have access to cetrimonium bromide?  It can be used to replace BTMS.

One easy recipe from the Swiftcraftymonkey blog is

4% BTMS-50- or Cetrimonium Bromide 
.5% to 1% preservative
1% fragrance
94% to 94.5% distilled water


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 8, 2014)

I made a batch of "cleansing conditioner" today. Been wanting to experiment with it. Process worked great, but the ph is too high. Going to make another batch this afternoon with some citric acid. It's a whole new world to explore. haha.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 8, 2014)

What country are you in Shaan?


----------



## shaan (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanx DeeAnna and thanx lsg! Its a long read on swiftcraftymonkey. I will search for centrimonium bromide and other alternatives tomorrow.


----------



## shaan (Nov 8, 2014)

Saponista, i am from India


----------



## shaan (Nov 8, 2014)

So sorry for so many replies  i was getting notified that failed to connect to server..so tried thrice.


----------



## lsg (Nov 9, 2014)

That's OK, I deleted the duplicates.


----------



## Susie (Nov 9, 2014)

Because we have Awesome Admins!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 9, 2014)

I wonder if we have any other members in India who may be able to help you source some BTMS?


----------



## shaan (Nov 15, 2014)

Only these things are available- cetyl alcohol, butylene glycol, ceto stearyl alchohol, cetyl trimethyl ammonium bromide, emulsifying wax and guar gum.


----------



## jade-15 (Nov 15, 2014)

shaan said:


> Thanx DeeAnna and thanx lsg! Its a long read on swiftcraftymonkey.



Haha that was my introduction to it.., "I think I will learn how to make my own face cream"... Started reading her site... Finally felt like I knew enough a few months later!!

If you want to make it to save money, double check costs before ordering... I made my own but once I priced it out it was the same price as the shop bought stuff.  (If you want to make your own "natural" stuff though, that's different!)


----------



## new12soap (Nov 15, 2014)

shaan said:


> Only these things are available- cetyl alcohol, butylene glycol, ceto stearyl alchohol, cetyl trimethyl ammonium bromide, *emulsifying wax* and guar gum.




Emulsifying wax will do the trick, that's what you want.


----------



## shaan (Nov 16, 2014)

Is e-wax conditioning? Will it not be thick in a conditioner?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 16, 2014)

E-wax will emulsify and it will thicken. It does not, however, have the ability to condition hair. Conditioning emulsifier (BTMS) does. But use e-wax if that's all you have and just ignore the fact that I mentioned this. 

I really recommend reading Susan's blog at swiftcraftymonkey for the info. The info you're asking about is all there. Far better to get it direct from the horse's mouth.


----------

